# Britney Spears sister thread



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi has the above been removed?was it because of an offensive comment?bernie


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Bernie - I was wondering this too. I got an email saying "A topic you are watching has been removed by Tony Reid."

Same thing happend recently with a thread on the ARGC Board - there was a discussion I was watching about the sacking of the black nice guy (Awo?) at the bloods lab that ARGC uses, and after a while the thread just vanished. I wonder what happened to that too....?

Would be nice if the staff could give an explaination whenever they remove a thread... Tony...?

Minty 
P.S. Not keen on the new site design. It's obviously only temporary as it's for Halloween so I'm already looking forward to betting the old lilac design back.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know there was a comment that the thread was being 'watched', but i've not had a messge to say it has been deleted.

Hmm, maybe it degenerated last night?!


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

thankyou tony for removing that message, let just support and say nice things to each other, we should not have to read such disgusting messages on site such as this.
i like the halloween look, its cool 
take care of each other girls love talie xx  xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We received a number of complaints about the thread over a period of minutes and after reviewing its content (particularly that of a single user regarding abortion and murder) - I decided that it was best to remove it entirely.

We do not always tell people why we remove threads... simply because we do not have time.

As for the other thread regarding the doctor - Im not sure where that could have gone.... I see no reason for it to have been removed. Perhaps it was moved to another board?


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Tony for the info. It's a real shame some people have to write such insensitive comments and spoil a great and friendly community like this.

The other thread was about the friendly black phlebotomist (not a doctor) at the bloods lab who was sacked suddenly. It disappeared a while ago and when I try and do a search nothing comes up, so I think it must have been removed completely.

Thanks for your good work!
Minty


----------

